# sound proof walls



## c.hebb (Apr 2, 2011)

I need to sound proof an existing wall and need to find the easiest, least expensive application. I understand I will possibly need to do the sheetrock and finishing over arter whatever sound proofing is applied.

Will adding an extra layer of sheetrock block all sound??

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

c.hebb said:


> ...Will adding an extra layer of sheetrock block all sound?? Thanks for all your help!!


No it will not.

Look here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/soundproofing-interior-walls-72819/


----------



## c.hebb (Apr 2, 2011)

I didnt think it would, but it was suggested to me so, I thought I would ask.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Sound travels thru fasteners. Try using resilient channel


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 26, 2011)

I used backer board that goes behind siding panels one time to sound proof a band room. 2 layers of 1/2 inch backer board and you couldn't hear a thing. Foam is also a really good item for muffling noise. Not sure how easy it would be to put those items inside your wall because I just nailed directly to the room (was 17 and didn't care at the time lol) If you are looking for a proper way of doing this I would check with some of your local recording studio's...they would probably have the best advice for you since every GOOD studio has sound proofed rooms.


----------



## MG RESTORE (Dec 16, 2011)

If u already have a layer of drywall i would use RC 2 Channel at every 16 OC . add Layer of sound Proof 5/8 rock Make sure its sound proof will cost but will save More at End


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

MG RESTORE said:


> If u already have a layer of drywall i would use RC 2 Channel at every 16 OC . add Layer of sound Proof 5/8 rock Make sure its sound proof will cost but will save More at End


And the right answer on your first post. Welcome aboard! Fill out an intro in the introduction section and complete your profile before tntservices badgers you. :laughing:


----------



## Sawzall Paul (Jan 6, 2012)

It may help you, but it is not going to block out all sounds that could possibly be coming in or out.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

MG RESTORE said:


> If u already have a layer of drywall i would use RC 2 Channel at every 16 OC . add Layer of sound Proof 5/8 rock Make sure its sound proof will cost but will save More at End





ohiohomedoctor said:


> And the right answer on your first post. Welcome aboard! Fill out an intro in the introduction section and complete your profile before tntservices badgers you. :laughing:


Ding ding ding :thumbsup:


----------



## Sawzall Paul (Jan 6, 2012)

Since sheet rock is a relatively hard material (compared to others I'll mention in a minute), the entire surface area of each sheet is right up against the other sheet... transferring sound vibrations. It will help some, but you aren't getting your money's worth.

I've had good luck with sound deadening board, but it's flammable so you need to add sheet rock over it. I did the following in my house and am happy with the results:

|Existing Sheet|+|Soundboard|+|Another sheet|


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Most of the sound travels through the vibrations from contact. the more you reduce the size of contact area the less vibrations will travel through. Thats why just laminating another layer of drywall doesn't have as much of an effect as using furring than another layer.

Other items like sound board, homosode, furring or resiliant channel, and green glue all are great products that will also help alot.

Dont forget to caulk all the edges of the partition your working on.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Is it a 2x6 or 2x4 wall 
A true sound wall has studs that stagger. For example- with a 2x6 top and bottom plate you use 2x4 studs and frame each side with an alternating layout. Sound travels through material so if there's nothing solid from one side of the wall to the other the sound dies in the cavity.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

eh, staggered studs do help, but there's still a connection between sides through the 2x6 top and bottom plate. Ideally, you'd want to frame a room inside the room... Not a small expense, but if real soundproofing is required, it's the way to go.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

True- it should be double frame wall with only double top plate tying them together. That's how we'd do It framin 8plexes


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Well seeing as how he's looking for a cheap alternative I dont know if double framing a wall is the way to go...depends how far along on the project he is I guess.
That is absolutely the best thing to do! Technically speaking of course. You guys are right.
He said he wants to "soundproof an existing wall"...so im assuming theres already one layer of drywall on it...
so he most likely cant stagger his studs for soundproofing...

Personally I would use quiet rock!
Deffinetly the way to go.
One sheet of this stuff is the equivilent of 8 sheets of 5/8 drywall on top of each other. Its a little more expensive but it does an amazing soundproofing job and has a paper face that you finish just like drywall. Look into it bro!
Here's a link! 
http://www.quietrock.com/


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well seeing as how he's looking for a cheap alternative I dont know if double framing a wall is the way to go...depends how far along on the project he is I guess.
> That is absolutely the best thing to do! Technically speaking of course. You guys are right.
> He said he wants to "soundproof an existing wall"...so im assuming theres already one layer of drywall on it...
> so he most likely cant stagger his studs for soundproofing...
> ...


Goof stuff ^^^^ and a greatread in the education area


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

precision - Have you actually used this board? what werew your findings when you finished the project? was it as good as they claimed


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

SSC said:


> precision - Have you actually used this board? what werew your findings when you finished the project? was it as good as they claimed


Hey SSC.
I did use this for one particular project.
It worked just as advertised. Amazing company and amazing products.
The sheets are a little pricey I will admit, but it saves you from buying resillient and drywall. All you need is quiet rock.
And keep in mind there are many different types for different specs.
Find the one that suites your needs.
I first learnt of this when I saw this episode of Holmes on homes.
Here's a little preview I was able to find for you on YouTube again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlAZsYp2M-U
Quite impressive.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

We hung 100 sheets of that on ceilings of a 2-story house(1,000 board house). It cost $100 for an eight footer. Comes with caulk for all the joints.

Better figure on paying your hangers by the hour. very slow going . Jigsaw and circular saw are the only way to cut it.Special caulk is like bubble gum, expect to wear some.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Quiet rock is the way to go. We have done a few theater rooms and never a problem. Sound check is a generic version that is not only cheaper but comes in 12' lengths as well. The problem I have is no one stocks it so I have to order it by the pallet which is 26 boards. It's just as effective as Quiet rock and almost half the cost per square ft. Also, both boards are a pain to cut. I have a small circular saw with a fine blade that does the job. I also have the tube and hood that caps a bucket to minimize the dust. We use it often. Right now I have a big office complex going where we are using it exclusively.


----------

